# KATY RC LABOR DAY EXTRAVAGANZA RACE



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunday, September 4th, 2011, Labor Day Extravaganza!!!
Katy R/C is offering a Labor Day weekend race (SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY!!!)

Entry Fee: $20.00
$10 Additional Class
Practice included with paid entry.
Gates open at 10am.
Entry cut-off time is 2:45pm.
Race starts at 3pm.

Prizes for ALL classes and will be provided by:
Double Dave’s Pizza, Katy
Chick-fil-A, Katy
Spring Creek BBQ, Katy
Texas Road House, Katy
Ace Hardware, Cinco Ranch
Katy R/C
Great Planes
Kleenex for all the cry-babies (lol, jk, heehee)

Food and drinks will be available for purchase at this awesome event!!!!!


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow. Gonna have to pass being the day after the enduro race. How about monday?


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

2nd race and they've already got sponsors!  Awesome!!!!

You guys have fun......I committed to the Enduro race and can't do back-to-back days.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm in the enduro race too but if I'm not totally wiped out after it I'll try to make it. I really want to get a race in at the new track soon.


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> 2nd race and they've already got sponsors! Awesome!!!!
> 
> You guys have fun......I committed to the Enduro race and can't do back-to-back days.


Yea sponsors! More fun to race for something other than the posting here.


----------



## Nubs (Aug 7, 2011)

Bummer ..I'll be out of town. I got out or the r/c stuff when the track out by me close 11 years ago.. I would love to go watch.. I miss racing!!


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Nobody wants to race that weekend? Thoughts?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How about the weekend before or after. Just incase we can't get away from the fam that day.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Karl I'm sure your still breaking in that motor..lol


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Two questions, what classes will be running?
Most importamt question, are beer coolers allowed in the pits?
:dance:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be using my brownie points racing the enduro the day before but I LOVE the sunday idea as it normally does not compete with regular saturday club races.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, slow and steady. I picked up a spare just in case.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I would vote Sunday be Katy's club race day. Lol


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Katyrc said:


> Nobody wants to race that weekend? Thoughts?


Personally moving it to Monday would work for us.

Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

kstoracing said:


> Y, I would vote Sunday be Katy's club race day. Lol


I agree.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

S_Woody said:


> Two questions, what classes will be running?
> Most importamt question, are beer coolers allowed in the pits?
> :dance:


Nitro an electric
All classes

Yes on the coolers, I do ask that you use cups since we are a family facility.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno, Im most likely going to sleep till about 3 that morning.......

thats only if we don't party at the river afterwards.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, sound like an old man who cant get up the next day.


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

whatever day you guys decide to have it we will not race, and hopefully i can come race with you guys. lol! I never get to these days.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I would suggest moving it to Monday( a distant maybe for me)or better for me the weekend before on aug 27th( fo sho).


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think having the club races on Sunday could be good and an occasional holiday race on either day Sunday or Monday. I know the day of could be a little harder for me to get out. 

I am good either way. I have gone to any Nitro race yet and inching to burn some fumes. The in-laws are on the way to the track so, Sunday works for me being the next day would be the holiday...lol.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

We will have our races on Sundays and Thursdays. I hope you can make it but if not, other Sundays will happen.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Katyrc said:


> We will have our races on Sundays and Thursdays. I hope you can make it but if not, other Sundays will happen.


Can you submit your schedule? With start times etc. !


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a call from Mikey B. Looks like he is going to come out.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be there!


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

i'll be there weather (rain) permitting.. (that was odd to say lol)


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jbranham50 said:


> I will be there!


You better bring your A game. OS/Futaba and Byron's results don't mean nuthin' around here boyo, You're back in the Texas League now! :cheers:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

It is awesome when Chris is leaning on Jb.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

What time is racing starting? I didn't go out in the heat this past weekend and I will calling the Enduro. I'm gonna be itching for some racing


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

darrenwilliams said:


> What time is racing starting? I didn't go out in the heat this past weekend and I will calling the Enduro. I'm gonna be itching for some racing


Looks to be starting at 3.

We should be there to fill the field out in sportsman!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> It is awesome when Chris is leaning on Jb.


Trust me. He knows what time it is. Ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Dang, I wish I could make it out, my wife is having surgery on Wed. and will be out for about for a few weeks....gotta stay home for the first week to get her going then staying close to home for about 5 weeks...have fun everyone...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Paul. Hope everything for a well.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Now I just have to tell the wife, "I'm going to river Friday to prep, run the race Saturday, go To Katy to race and I'll be back by midnight Sunday. How can she take this wrong?!?!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Now I just have to tell the wife, "I'm going to river Friday to prep, run the race Saturday, go To Katy to race and I'll be back by midnight Sunday. How can she take this wrong?!?!


LOL! That sounds like it may take buying a major appliance to smooth it over!


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Monkey might come out to play...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Paul, hope things go well with your wife. Tim, I don't think a major appliance will get it done. Darren is going to have to say it with diamonds.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol. We were looking at new refrigerators yesterday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, D. You better have a diamond in the fridge just in case...lol. Hidden in some chocolates.

Hopefully, I will make this race. I have a week to prepare...lol. Oh yeah, Friday off too...lol.


----------



## pimprice (Jul 27, 2011)

Will katyrc be selling transponders by then?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> You better bring your A game. OS/Futaba and Byron's results don't mean nuthin' around here boyo, You're back in the Texas League now! :cheers:


Haha, I will do my best!!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Is the date and start time the same or has it changed from Sunday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

3 Sunday. I will be there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wish it wasn't so freaking hot.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

High of only 93 for Sunday. Practically need a jacket.......


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> High of only 93 for Sunday. Practically need a jacket.......


There are many who would agree Biff needs a jacket. :doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

?


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll bring some arnold palmer ice tea for any of the old guys who think it's to hot outside.










Just joking! I'll be in Austin for Memorial weekend, can't make it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> There are many who would agree Biff needs a jacket. :doowapsta


A s-t-r-a-i-t jacket Biff, a strait jacket.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> A s-t-r-a-i-t jacket Biff, a strait jacket.


Ive mellowed with age bro. I no longer wear shorts over sweatpants and my t-shirt inside out. Throw Deer Corn at Matt Francis. Put every tool Frosty owns in his car. Loosen the wheel nuts on Kyle Rains car after he took me out. Mimic Terry Shmidt by stacking two pieces of Pizza on top of eachother, the top one upside down. Duct tape a ball peen hammer on my car and run it. Think that Jelly Beans were the reason for my success in 12th scale. Listen to Smiley plat that Kid Rock CD, over, and over, and over... Play David Allan Coe when Joor jammed that techno ****. Put Biff Racing stickers everywhere at K&M. Take beef jerky, cheese and jalapenos to the track. Swap corner marshall positions with Joor every lap.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone bringing a truggy?..sewing machines don't count


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

killerkustoms said:


> Anyone bringing a truggy?..sewing machines don't count


Yep.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Should be some exciting racing this weekend. We've got some out of towners from Corpus Christi, Austin, and San Antonio, including Mikey B. I can't wait!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Anyone bringing a truggy?..sewing machines don't count


I will have mine.


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

Was wondering on the race tomorrow is there a novice class. I was wanting to try and get into some racing on my off time. I am getting that traxxes are really not race worthy cars or they just do not have a good wrap sheet. I have a traxxes and 2 others wanted to race my traxxes is this ok? what all mods can you have in novice class? thanks for the info


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but every track runs a novice class if there is a minimum of 3 entries, mods have nothing to do with who's in novice, just that it your first time racing.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

RMOSLEY said:


> I will have mine.


That's great Ryan, but I should have said no sewing machines and sandbaggers don't count..lol. Turning out to be a good showing I have counted 5+ nitros already.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I can bring mine.

How about it Nathan are you coming?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Like Rubin said. Novice/ beginner is still Novice does not matter what car you have


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

KatyRC, can I paypal you the entry fee for tomorows race today to take advantage of the $5 off, won't be near Katy today.

Bring it Mark, nothing is more exciting then wacthing your truggy motor screaming and you at your own marshals.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> That's great Ryan, but I should have said no sewing machines and sandbaggers don't count..lol. Turning out to be a good showing I have counted 5+ nitros already.


LoL, I have a losi 8T someone lent me to play with,I was going to see if it was a "bagger-friendly" truggy..


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

RMOSLEY said:


> LoL, I have a losi 8T someone lent me to play with,I was going to see if it was a "bagger-friendly" truggy..


I'll run it. LOL


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> I can bring mine.
> 
> How about it Nathan are you coming?


You know I'll be there!


----------



## itsnathan (Apr 1, 2010)

No truggy though!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I assume a sewing machine means electric? 


lol!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok guys, signups will actually close at 2PM tomorrow so that we can make sure and get started by three. If for some reason you cannot make it by then, call me at 936-827-2724 with your name, class, and transponder number and I will put you in and make sure you get paid when you get there.

Also, the guys down at the river track have been gracious enough to let us use their house transponders tomorrow for anyone that may need one.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks nick.

The river track is awesome.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

A high of only 91 degrees with a good breeze and no more than a 20% chance of rain all day. That's some awesome racing weather boys and girls. Bring 'em out, bring 'em out!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sitting up in the RD booth about to start the race, and we have 58 entries!!! The weather is great (albeit pretty windy). You're really missing out if you're not here!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Any Ebuggies Nik?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Rub it on Nik. LOL my daughter been fighting asthma attacks since yesterday. She refuses to sit still. LOL


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Had an awesome race day today! We had a total of 58 entries. We started right at 3 and finished exactly at 9! Thanks for everyone that came out today!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Glad yall had a good turnout amigos.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got home from the track. I had a great time. Thank you to Katy RC for a fun event.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Was there an ebuggy class?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Mark. The weather is cooling down.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks to everyone that came out. results will be up on katyrc soon
We had just a little under 60 entries.
2 heats of truggy
2 heats of exp buggy
2 heats of sportsman buggy
1 heat of elec buggy
1 heat of SC
1 heat for the beginners


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Fun race, thanks for the all the hard work fellas. That was some real offroad with all the craters LOL. I'll be glad when they get all the lights up. Some of those back corners were a little dark, I was even having trouble picking cars up marshalling. Engine decided to lose pinch for the main (Nik's well intended comments to the contrary) but what are ya gonna do?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a great time racing. Wishing I had driven a little better in main. But when don't I wish for that? I hit LVC with about 10 seconds left in the race and that blows. Not that it really changed my finishing position. lol. I just ordered 3 5800s for the truggy. 15 minute mains won't be a problem any more and I can even do a a warm up lap or two.

Contrats to Katy RC for another great turnout. Nick, you are doing a great job in the booth. Keep it up. I am really impressed that you were able to keep 58 racers down to 6 hours. I know the effort that takes.

It was great racing under the lights at Katy for the first time. Next time should be even sweeter with more lights. Also seeing a lot of new faces around. Houston racing is just going to explode this year.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> Fun race, thanks for the all the hard work fellas. That was some real offroad with all the craters LOL. I'll be glad when they get all the lights up. Some of those back corners were a little dark, I was even having trouble picking cars up marshalling. Engine decided to lose pinch for the main (Nik's well intended comments to the contrary) but what are ya gonna do?


Yea that section with the Craters is a trouble spot for sure as it craters up all the time, I am guessing it needs more work than rest of the track. Other than that most of the track stayed together pretty well. Fun times, Fun times.


----------

